# Nandroid Failures



## OptimusI (Nov 1, 2012)

Just wondering if anyone else is having issues with CWM nandroid backups failing intermittently? I have learned that I must have around 4.5 gB free on my SD card to even attempt a successful backup but even then about half the time it gets as far as backing up datadata and then the phone reboots. When I take a look at the files generated, the data.rfs.tar is 0bytes in size and I'm missing the datadata and the md5. Is this something peculiar to my phone or are others having the same issues?


----------



## Furcht (Mar 4, 2013)

For me I typically get it to do the backup fine but it always gives me MD5 hash fails when restoring which is common since CWM for the Strato is hacked together to work somewhat decently. But I would recommend just backing up your data via Titanium Backup.


----------

